# Doch überzeugt von AOC



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Hiho liebe Commi habe mir gerade die Deutsche*cut* Version von Age of Conan. Zocke zurzeit ein anderes mmoprg was vor kurzen erst erschien ist, aber mich juckte immer irgendwie AOC und man sieht das sich vieles verbessert und die Grafik einfach brilliant ist wie ich finde. Nun wollte ich höfflichst fragen ob jemand zufällig noch ein Uncut-Code zur Verfügung hat für ein lieben alten Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lieben Gruss
Marian


----------



## erwo (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Commi habe mir gerade die Deutsche*cut* Version von Age of Conan. Zocke zurzeit ein anderes mmoprg was vor kurzen erst erschien ist, aber mich juckte immer irgendwie AOC und man sieht das sich vieles verbessert und die Grafik einfach brilliant ist wie ich finde. Nun wollte ich höfflichst fragen ob jemand zufällig noch ein Uncut-Code zur Verfügung hat für ein lieben alten Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so weit ich weiss kostet das was.

Aber welche Klasse spielst Du überhaupt?
Viele die unbedingt einen uncut Key wollen, haben Klassen bei denen
garnix gekürzt wurde, ist mir persönlich auch so gegangen ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Was kostet dieser Uncut-Code in etwa?


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Was kostet dieser Uncut-Code in etwa?


hier beispielsweise für 18$

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/product.php?...at=3&page=1


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es eine Deutsche seite?


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Deutsche seite?


Beispielsweise Amazon die Version von "new_gameline" etwa 27Euro, dauert aber, da Versand aus Österreich (war bei mir zumindest so)

Die andere Seite bietet eben nur den Key, aber sofort +Downloadlink.


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

wow Hammerpreise für 27 Eus damit es Uncut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klehriker (20. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> wow Hammerpreise für 27 Eus damit es Uncut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nunja, entweder nur den CD-Key + ExtraMonat für 14Euro
Oder eben die komplette Version mit DVDs, englischem Handbuch (für uncut-code) und Extramonat für 27,-


Nunja, was hast du erwartet, aufrüsten auf Uncut geht eben nur mit einem uncut-Code, den man auch so vewenden könnte für einen neuen Account


----------



## Wongaar (20. Oktober 2008)

Und uncut wäre dann auch wirklich nur für Nahkampfklassen interessant.
Magier oder Healer haben zwar auch nen Fatality, aber dafür lohnt kein Uncut.


----------



## HRDFredde (20. Oktober 2008)

Onlinekeystore ist ne deutsche seite kenn den admin zufällig


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Brauch nur den Key für uncut, dass Hauptgame besitze ich. Onlinekeystore.de? bei net werden mir dollars angezeigt.


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Habe eine Seite indeckt (ingameservice.com) 12.99 Eus. Werde es dort mal versuchen. Bedanke mich für die Antworten beu euch.


----------



## ogum (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du deinen key dann hast mußt du nach der Eingabe noch eine e-mail an den Kundenservice schicken. Das kann dann nochmal par Stunden dauern.
Am besten nochmal im offiziellem Forum nachsehn(warscheinlich der am meist aufgerufenste Thread).
Habe das auch nachträglich gemacht, ist ganz net, aber wie schon geschrieben sind es nur 5 Fatalitys; 1hd Kolben gibts zB. gar keinen Unterschied.


----------



## erwo (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



ogum schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen key dann hast mußt du nach der Eingabe noch eine e-mail an den Kundenservice schicken. Das kann dann nochmal par Stunden dauern.
> Am besten nochmal im offiziellem Forum nachsehn(warscheinlich der am meist aufgerufenste Thread).
> Habe das auch nachträglich gemacht, ist ganz net, aber wie schon geschrieben sind es nur 5 Fatalitys; 1hd Kolben gibts zB. gar keinen Unterschied.



wollte nur nochmal betonen das man es sich echt überlegen
sollte, ich finde die Kürzungen nicht wirklich schlimm, imho
ist es kein Unterschied ob man die Cut oder die Uncut spielt,
das Spiel hat andere Qualitäten, spiel einfach so weiter erstmal
ist mein Rat.

Viel Spass, wie auch immer Du dich am Ende entscheidest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Oktober 2008)

Hat auch andere Qualitäten wie z.B die Grafik. Das Wasser, es macht richtig Spass dort zu schwimmen. Das andere bekommen die auch noch hin im laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Amorelian (20. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hat auch andere Qualitäten wie z.B die Grafik. Das Wasser, es macht richtig Spass dort zu schwimmen. Das andere bekommen die auch noch hin im laufe der Zeit.



Klar wie sehr auch immer einige Leute versuchen AoC in den Dreck zu ziehen, technologisch ist es jedem anderen MMO um Längen voraus und es wird in naher Zukunft auch nichts erscheinen was in dieser Hinsicht an AoC rankommt, die Entwickler hätten sich sicherlich selbst  gerne noch etwas mehr Zeit bis zum Release gewünscht, hätten gerne vieles was mittlerweile im Spiel ist auch beim Release im Spiel gesehen, sowie auch Ymirs Pass und andere Dinge die bald kommen werden, aber ich denke zumindest die Älteren unter uns wissen, dass das Leben kein Wunschkonzert ist, bzw. wer selbst als Software-Entwickler tätig ist, der kennt den ewig währenden Konflikt zwischen Programmierern und Management, als Programmierer würde man am liebsten ewig weiter programmieren, bis endlich alles perfekt ist, das Management muss aber auf die Finanzen achten und irgendwann muss ein Projekt Geld einbringen, da gibt es kein wenn und aber.

Wer allerdings halbwegs Ahnung hat, der sieht schnell, dass hervorragende Arbeit an AoC geleistet wurde und das wird sich auf längere Sicht auszahlen, denn eine solide technische Grundlage wurde hier geschaffen. Die neu gestalteten low Level Instanzen machen deutlich was in AoC alles möglich ist. Die Zeit wird für AoC arbeiten, viele haben einfach den Fehler gemacht so schnell wie nur möglich 80 zu werden und eine Gildenstadt hochzuziehen, 24/7, nonstop, das verkraftet kein neues MMO, der Content kommt mit der Zeit und die Zeit wird für AoC arbeiten.

Ich verstehe die Leute mit Memory Leak Problemen oder zu alten PC Komponenten, mit diesen Vorraussetzungen hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr auf AoC gehabt. Aber wer ein aktuelles System hat (übrigens mit Komponenten die mittlerweile für vielleicht 600 Euro zu haben sind), auf dem das Spiel problemlos und flüssig läuft, der kann nur den Kopf bei so einigen Beiträgen in diesem Forum schütteln, wenn er AoC mit anderen MMORPGs vergleicht.


----------



## Thornado (2. November 2008)

stimme vollends zu


----------



## Asenerbe (2. November 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Klar wie sehr auch immer einige Leute versuchen AoC in den Dreck zu ziehen, technologisch ist es jedem anderen MMO um Längen voraus und es wird in naher Zukunft auch nichts erscheinen was in dieser Hinsicht an AoC rankommt, die Entwickler hätten sich sicherlich selbst  gerne noch etwas mehr Zeit bis zum Release gewünscht, hätten gerne vieles was mittlerweile im Spiel ist auch beim Release im Spiel gesehen, sowie auch Ymirs Pass und andere Dinge die bald kommen werden, aber ich denke zumindest die Älteren unter uns wissen, dass das Leben kein Wunschkonzert ist, bzw. wer selbst als Software-Entwickler tätig ist, der kennt den ewig währenden Konflikt zwischen Programmierern und Management, als Programmierer würde man am liebsten ewig weiter programmieren, bis endlich alles perfekt ist, das Management muss aber auf die Finanzen achten und irgendwann muss ein Projekt Geld einbringen, da gibt es kein wenn und aber.
> 
> Wer allerdings halbwegs Ahnung hat, der sieht schnell, dass hervorragende Arbeit an AoC geleistet wurde und das wird sich auf längere Sicht auszahlen, denn eine solide technische Grundlage wurde hier geschaffen. Die neu gestalteten low Level Instanzen machen deutlich was in AoC alles möglich ist. Die Zeit wird für AoC arbeiten, viele haben einfach den Fehler gemacht so schnell wie nur möglich 80 zu werden und eine Gildenstadt hochzuziehen, 24/7, nonstop, das verkraftet kein neues MMO, der Content kommt mit der Zeit und die Zeit wird für AoC arbeiten.
> 
> Ich verstehe die Leute mit Memory Leak Problemen oder zu alten PC Komponenten, mit diesen Vorraussetzungen hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr auf AoC gehabt. Aber wer ein aktuelles System hat (übrigens mit Komponenten die mittlerweile für vielleicht 600 Euro zu haben sind), auf dem das Spiel problemlos und flüssig läuft, der kann nur den Kopf bei so einigen Beiträgen in diesem Forum schütteln, wenn er AoC mit anderen MMORPGs vergleicht.





Unsinniger Beitrag.
AOC hat eine Grafik, die derzeit ihresgleichen sucht, im mmo Sektor. Keine Frage.
*Aber*,die Technik ansich ist alles andere als um Längen anderen Spielen voraus! 

Diese Grafik wird mit einem extrem hohen "Blutzoll" verwirklicht. Mit Dingen die für ein mmo eigentlich ein NOGO sind.
Zonen mit Ladebildschirmen. Dazu die Zonen *nochmal* in Instanzen unterteilt wenn zuviele Leute in der Zone sind...

Hier von einer technischen Überlegenheit anderen mmo´s gegenüber zu sprechen ist absolut schwachsinnig!
( Das könnte man, wenn AOC eine komplett offene Welt ohne Zonen hätte.....! )


Was redest du von:



> solide technische Grundlage



*Kopfschüttel*

Um mal das Paradebeispiel Nr. 1 aufzugreifen:
DX 10 wichtig auf der Box und vor Release angekündigt!
Bis heute unfähig es ins Spiel zu integrieren!

Manche Leute hier leben wirklich in ihrer ganz eigenen Welt.... 
Für meine Verständnis schaut eine *solide technische Grundlage* aber ganz anders aus!


----------



## Dradka (2. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Unsinniger Beitrag.
> AOC hat eine Grafik, die derzeit ihresgleichen sucht, im mmo Sektor. Keine Frage.
> *Aber*,die Technik ansich ist alles andere als um Längen anderen Spielen voraus!
> 
> ...



Stimmt so nicht dx10 ist im game aber so gut umgesetzt als hätt es ein dreijähriger beim Mittagsschlaf gemacht


----------



## Thornado (2. November 2008)

und dx 10 is das nächste was kommt und woran sie fleisig werkeln..dann ist wieder ein kritikpunkt weg und aoc blüht weiter und weiter


----------



## Validus (2. November 2008)

Aso steht auf der Packung wann genau es drin ist oder ob es genau jetzt drin ist?! NEIN ,es steht lediglich drauf das bedeutet nicht das es von Anfang an drin ist es wird kommen so viel steht fest....


----------



## Donmo (2. November 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Aso steht auf der Packung wann genau es drin ist oder ob es genau jetzt drin ist?! NEIN ,es steht lediglich drauf das bedeutet nicht das es von Anfang an drin ist es wird kommen so viel steht fest....


Wenn ich auf die Verpackung schreibe 10 Aufbackbrötchen würdest du dich auch wundern wenn nur 7 drin sind und die 3 restlichen nach 2 Wochen im Briefkasten liegen. Mal dein Fanboytum in allen Ehren, aber denkst du auch mal nach bevor du was schreibst? Von dir les ich hier nur solchen BS wie oben im Quote und geflame gegenüber anderen Usern. Damit schadest du dem Spiel mehr wie die ganzen Miesmacher hier in den Foren.


----------



## Ice_frog (2. November 2008)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## Asenerbe (2. November 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> und dx 10 is das nächste was kommt und woran sie fleisig werkeln..dann ist wieder ein kritikpunkt weg und aoc blüht weiter und weiter



Komik pur manche Beiträge.
Deshalb liebe ich das Forum so....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was hier blüht ist deine Phantasie!
Da wird von offizieller Seite schon von Servezusammenlegung gesprochen, durch enormen Spielerschwund, und du redest das AOC aufblüht.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Validus schrieb:


> Aso steht auf der Packung wann genau es drin ist oder ob es genau jetzt drin ist?! NEIN ,es steht lediglich drauf das bedeutet nicht das es von Anfang an drin ist es wird kommen so viel steht fest....




Hehe. 
Gott warum hab ich nie so hirnrissige Kunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei solchen Beiträgen frag ich mich immer ob es wirklich solche Menschen gibt die sich so von hinten bis vorne verarschen lassen, und es dann noch schönreden.... wirklich unfassbar was da in manchen Köpfen vorgeht!


----------



## wlfbck (2. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Komik pur manche Beiträge.
> Deshalb liebe ich das Forum so....
> 
> 
> ...



Nuja, irgendwie muss man ja seine Fehlentscheidungen rechtfertigen xD


----------



## Thornado (2. November 2008)

lol...ich liebe es auch..man kann seiner kreativität oder so...freien lauf lassen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (2. November 2008)

Naja, ich sag es mal so:
Ich würd mir AoC auch nochmal anschauen nach dem Patch, vor allem weil ich aus RP-Sicht gerne einen Mörder spielen würde, jetzt motzt net "höhöh Gänker" das ist so falsch wie Pamelas Busen, das Lowiekillen ist nur der Weg zum Ziel, ich hätts auch lieber anders.
Egal...Angucken würd ich´s mir nochmal, aber dafür berapp ich jetzt nicht schon wieder 15 Euronen und fall eventuell wieder auf die Schnauze-> "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!" 
Ich währe schon mit 3 Tagen freiem Probezugang zufrieden, von mir aus auch einen beschränkten Zugang z.B. AH-Sperre o.ä.

Letzte Woche bekam ich einen kostenlosen Zugang über 5 Tage für HdRO, man sieht also es geht! Warum bringt das FC nicht fertig?? Lieber Waldgeist, ich weiss doch das Du mitliest, wie wärs mal mit ´ner Antwort? Und bitte nicht die, die man seit 3 Monaten hört:"Ich werds im nächsten Meeting mal ansprechen", die Aussage ist mittlerweile Abgelutschter als sonstwas, und Ergebniss kam bis jetzt ja auch noch nix rüber. Ein Normaldenkender Mensch denkt sich doch folgendes: "Aha, er hört mal nach-> Warten...Warten... Aber es kommt nix. Kein Ergebniss=Ausrede!"

@Validus 
Du wurdest doch erst wieder entbannt, willste schon wieder anfangen zu stänkern oder was?
Klappe zu, und setz Dich auf Deinen kleinen Jungfräulichen 15 Jährigen hintern! Wenn Mami mal einer Deiner Kommentare lesen würde, währe eh Schicht im Schacht mit AoC für Dich! 
Man sollte 15 Jährige mit ´ner DEagle als Avatar sowieso nicht so ganz Ernst nehmen!



Validus schrieb:


> Vllt hast du ja irgendwas böses gemacht habe einen ingame mal derbe schimpft hatte 1 Woche sperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wundert mich net:


Validus schrieb:


> Also was habt ihr immer mit dem ab 20 kacke blub blab finde es in Tortage richtig scheiße aber den Conan Tall Feld der Toten Eiglophanisches Gebirge ist doch Hammer geht mal auf die Testserver Ymirs Pass is mal richtig geil geworden also fresse


Abartig! Den Rest spar ich mir bevor ich noch üble Nachrede nachgesagt bekomme!
/reported

Edit @Mods: Warum macht ihr´s nicht mal richtig und drückt dem eine Sperre rein? Denkt ihr das Post Löschen bringt was?


----------



## Lanatir (2. November 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Aso steht auf der Packung wann genau es drin ist oder ob es genau jetzt drin ist?! NEIN ,es steht lediglich drauf das bedeutet nicht das es von Anfang an drin ist es wird kommen so viel steht fest....


Also bitte. Das ist ja nun wirklich albern. Du hättest dich also auch nicht beschwert wenn garnix in der Packung gewesen wäre, weil eventuell KÖNNTEN sie dir ja was nachschicken?


----------



## Amorelian (2. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Grafik wird mit einem extrem hohen "Blutzoll" verwirklicht. Mit Dingen die für ein mmo eigentlich ein NOGO sind.
> Zonen mit Ladebildschirmen. Dazu die Zonen *nochmal* in Instanzen unterteilt wenn zuviele Leute in der Zone sind...
> ...



Ob dieser Blutzoll hoch oder sogar extrem hoch ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters, ich selbst war sehr skeptisch bevor Everquest 2 damals erschien, was ja dieselbe Art der Instanzierung anwendet, bzw. bevor ich den Betatest miterleben durfte, ob mich so ein System nicht stören würde, da ich von DAoC her eine virtuelle Welt mit sehr großen Zonen gewohnt war, die nicht mehrfach instanziert waren. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass man spieltechnisch gesehen nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied bemerkt, da diese Zonen trotzdem sehr viele Spieler zulassen und auch recht groß sind, im Gegenteil diese Art der Instanzierung und Einteilung in Zonen bietet noch andere Vorteile als nur bessere Grafik. Man kann so regeln, dass nicht zuviele Spieler eine Zone überfluten, ein Problem mit dem nun zum x-ten Male z. B. Wotlk Spieler konfrontiert werden, und trotzdem hat man die Möglichkeit deutlich mehr Spieler für eine Gruppenbildung finden zu können, als dies der Fall ist, wenn eine Zone nicht mehrfach instanziert ist, weil keine Hardware und keine Serversoftware der Welt unendlich viele Spieler in nur einer einzigen Zone verkraftet. Die Server von AoC und EQ2 können durch die mehrfache Instanzierung mehr Spieler verkraften, als dies ohne mehrfache Instanzierung möglich wäre.




Asenerbe schrieb:


> ...
> Hier von einer technischen Überlegenheit anderen mmo´s gegenüber zu sprechen ist absolut schwachsinnig!
> ( Das könnte man, wenn AOC eine komplett offene Welt ohne Zonen hätte.....! )
> ...



Die Instanzierung in MMORPGs ist, ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht, softwaretechnisch eine Weiterentwicklung, übrigens hat Funcom ein solches System als erstes entwickelt und zwar für AO, welches zuerst auch absolut nicht instanziert war, da Dungeons dann allerdings zu sehr überfüllt waren, hat man die Serversoftware dahingehend weiterentwickelt, dass die Dungeons instanziert wurden, ein System, was WoW z. B. und auch andere MMORPGs ja erfolgreich kopiert haben.
Das allein dieses gar nicht mal so einfach zu sein scheint konnte man und kann man immer noch in Spielen wie DAoC sehen, wo mit einem Addon auch eine Instanzierung ins Spiel kam, womit die Serversoftware und Hardware auf den vollen Classic Servern z. B. extrem zu kämpfen hatte, immer wieder brachen Instanzen zusammen bzw. gingen gar nicht erst auf, ein Problem das Mythic selbst heute noch nicht vollständig im Griff hat, nur tauchen die Probleme nicht mehr allzu oft auf, da die Server nicht mehr sehr stark bevölkert sind. Eine mehrfache Instanzierung ist für die Server software- sowie hardwaretechnisch sehr viel aufwendiger, als dem Client auf den Rechnern der User das Streaming der Landschaftstexturen zu überlassen.




Asenerbe schrieb:


> Um mal das Paradebeispiel Nr. 1 aufzugreifen:
> DX 10 wichtig auf der Box und vor Release angekündigt!
> Bis heute unfähig es ins Spiel zu integrieren!



Ja und der Vollständigkeit halber reden wir dann noch von den nicht integrierten Kneipenschlägereien und dann geht den AoC Flameboys auch schon die Luft aus, weil mehr gibt es nicht zu nennen, was vorher geplant war, dann aber doch nicht vorhanden war.  Übrigens wusste das schon lange vorher jeder der sich wirklich über AoC informiert hatte, da es den Betatestern klar war, dass beide Dinge nicht integriert waren und es auf vielen Webseiten und auch von Funcom selbst vorher noch erwähnt wurde, vielleicht etwas zu knapp vorher. Übrigens habe ich selbst noch kein MMORPG erlebt, was alles eingehalten hat, was vorher versprochen wurde, das gröbste Beispiel stellt wohl Vanguard dar, wovon man getrost behaupten kann, dass alles womit es hervorstechen sollte praktisch nicht vorhanden war.



Asenerbe schrieb:


> Manche Leute hier leben wirklich in ihrer ganz eigenen Welt....



In dem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu, in diesem AoC Forum kann man einfach nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln!


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. November 2008)

Also ihr lieben Flamers
Ich hab mir AoC zu Relaise geholt und da ihr hier grad wieder was von NAchliefern und falschen Versprechungen schreit
hab ich mir eben einfach mal die Spielhülle geschnappt und auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt untersucht

Fangen wir mit der Vorderseite an: Ganz oben linke Seite steht Games for Windows, das is wohl wahr funzt ja einwandfrei auf meinen OS und integriert sich auch in den Spieleordner.

Dann steht das AGE OF CONANA Hyborian Adventure
Ok das stimmt auch is ja der Titel des Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok etwas weiter unten rechte Seite ein schwarzes Feld steht drin: Spielen sie mit Online mit tausenden von Gamern 30Tage Gratis-Abo enthalten.
Ok nach ein wenig Recherche kamm ich zum Schluß das die Spielerzahl zutrifft das Freimonat hab ich erhalten

Ganz unten von links nach rechts: 18+ stimmt, keine Jugendfreigabe unter 18 stimmt FunCom Eidos stimmt auch
Fazit: Die Vorderseite sagt schonmal die Wahrheit und es werden keine falschen Versprechungen gemacht.

Rückseite: Oben Mittig: Barbarisch,Sexy und Brutal: Machen sie sich bereit für Age of Conan
- was soll ich sagen? es ist voll mit Sex es ist Brutal und Barbaren find ich auch an jeder Ecke also /signed

Paar Bilder

Dann kommt: Leben Erstellen sie einen einzigartig Charakter und schmieden sie ihr Schicksal als Gauner, Magier, Priester oder Krieger.
Gründen sie eine Gilde, Knüppfen sie Kontakte, Handeln und Erbauen sie alles von tödlichen Waffen bis hin zu pulsierenden Städten.
Ok streitpunkt aber wurde ca 3 Wochen nach Relaise komplett umgesetzt also /signed

Kamp: Ziehen sue auf Pferden und Mammuts in den Kampf und belagern sie feindliche Festungen in epischen Schlachten.
Vernichten sie andere Spieler mit Magie und tödlichen Waffen in  grausamen Kämpfen.
Das hier ist wohl der größte Streitpunkt, da aber inzwischen auch implentiert /signed 

Entdeckung
Treten sie in König Conans Fußstapfen und begeben sie sich auf eine Brutale Reise in die gefährliche Welt des grössten Fantasy - Helden aller Zeiten
- 150% signed kein andres Spiel lässt die Herzen von blutrünstigen Dark-Fantasy Liebhabern so sehr erfreuen wie AoC. Atmosphäre und RP sind ungeschlagen

Darunter: www.AGEOFCONAN.COM - Seite gefunden also Wahr  ES WIRD BLUT FLIESSEN! - in strömen nicht gelogen

kleines schwarzes Feld: Dieses Produkt ist durch technische Schutzmaßnahmen kopiergeschützt - getestet es ist es also /signed

So darunter steht jetzt unsre Streitfrage: 
Unterstützt: Direct X10 multicore-prozessor - Ok ich hab Vista mit DX 10 das Spiel läuft, sieht besser auf als aufn XP Pedant mit dx9 und hat mit multicore dazu weniger Bugs und Memory Leaks. So hier steht jetzt nicht DX10 includet also ist die Aussage richtig. DX10 und Multicore wird besser unterstützt als dx9 mit singlecore. Desweitern muss ich als Pluspunkt den sehr sehr guten Vista 64Bit Support loben was sie sehr wohl noch abdrucken hätten können, da das Spiel auf 64Bit Systemem von Anfang an nicht genervt hat.
 Fazit: Trotz reiflicher Suche finde ich ich auf der Spielhülle keine leeren Versprechungen. Im höchsten Falle finde ich Beschreibungen zu Inhalten, die zum Kauf noch nicht drin waren aber kurz dannach (MMORGP Üblich) integriert wurden.

Ebenso steht hier nix davon das eine DX10 Engine enthalten ist, hier steht höchstens das es unterstützt wird was soweit richtig ist, da ich genug Spiele hab die auf meinen System nicht laufen ausser ich starte sie im OpenGL Mode(falls möglich) da sie zwar dx9 verwenden aber mit den DX10 komponenten die in Vista bereits enthalten sind in konflikt geraten, wo auch meist  der kombmodus nichts mehr dran ändert.
Die Grafik is auch so der Hammer, sollte DX10 direkt integriert werden würde ich wohl n Grafikschock vom feinsten erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (3. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Also ihr lieben Flamers
> Ich hab mir AoC zu Relaise geholt und da ihr hier grad wieder was von NAchliefern und falschen Versprechungen schreit
> hab ich mir eben einfach mal die Spielhülle geschnappt und auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt untersucht
> .....


Dass FunCom die Wortdreherei beherrscht ist glaube ich allen Anwesenden bewusst. 
Die Frage die sich ein Entwickler stellen sollte ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings nicht, wie man die Worte auf der Verpackung so formuliert, dass man sie noch als wahr durchgehen lassen kann,
sondern wie man sein Spiel so gestaltet, _dass es den Kunden von Anfang an gefällt._


----------



## Pyrodimi (3. November 2008)

Warum hackt hier eigentlich jeder Hans Dampf auf der Instanzierung rum?
Leute geht mal tagsüber in WoW Dailys machen auf die Insel....ich schwöre euch ihr würdet alle nach ner Instanzierung schreien, bei im 10sek Takt spawns und 20 Spielern auf 5qm. Ich mach meine Dailys nur nachts zwischen 4-6 da is man noch weitgehenst ungestört und in 20 min mit allem fertig.
Ebenso freu ich mich natürlich aufs WoTLK Relaise wo man wahrscheinlich ne Nummer ziehen muss um dann als 4. 673ter den Questmob 1/20 killen zu dürfen......
Hab ja keine Ahnung was in euren Köpfen vorgeht, aber MMORGP bedeutet nicht gleich das ich mit 5000 andren Helden mich um jede Kleinigkeiten rumprügeln muss, ausserdem trägt die Instanzierung sehr zur Atmosphäre bei, da man stets das Gefühl hatt, nur einer von ner Handvoll erlesener Helden zu sein, anstatt 1 Niete unter 300 000 Fullepicsrofler zu sein.


----------



## Asenerbe (3. November 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ja und der Vollständigkeit halber reden wir dann noch von den nicht integrierten Kneipenschlägereien und dann geht den AoC Flameboys auch schon die Luft aus....




omg
Die Luft geht aus? Nur wenn man die handelsübliche rosa AOC Fanboibrille auf hat!

Ich sag nur so Stichwörter wie *epische Massenschlachten.* ( Interview mit dem Steakliebhaber von FC, Zitat: Wir haben die Technik und das Know how um zu bewerkstelligen das es flüssige epische Massenschlachten mit mehrere hundert Spieler geben wird! )
Wie wurde von den AOC Fanbois VOR Release noch gejubelt das es keine billigen BG Schlachten so wie in WOW geben wird. NEIN. Epische Massenschlachten werden kommen... Ja, groß waren die Sprüche...
Als es dann fest stand das es doch nix anderes wie ein billiger BG Abklatsch ála WOW wird, kamen plötzlich die selben Fanbois an, und meinten es wäre so eh besser. ZU große Schlachten wären ja nichts. Hätte man keinen Überblick mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wie wurde über die Arena in WOW gehetzt in AOC Foren VOR Release! Als dann die Mini Games in AOC angekündigt wurden, waren alle plötzlich ganz ruhig!
Tja. Und so dreht, und dreht, und dreht man es sich halt wie man es braucht.


Oder Stichwort: Spannendes Crafting. Zitat Gaute: Es wird hier kein langweiliges herstellen von Gegenständen geben die man X mal fertigen muss, sondern *spannendes* crafting, mit herausfordernden Quests...
Dazu fällt mir nur ein biiliges ROFL ein!
Juwelier kann man in ca. 30 min. auf max bringen mit *langweiligem* Herstellen von Gegenständen X, Y und Z....
Aber ich weiss. Das liegt natürlich wieder nur im Auge des Betrachters.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Hab ja keine Ahnung was in euren Köpfen vorgeht, aber MMORGP bedeutet nicht gleich das ich mit 5000 andren Helden mich um jede Kleinigkeiten rumprügeln muss, ausserdem trägt die Instanzierung sehr zur Atmosphäre bei, da man stets das Gefühl hatt, nur einer von ner Handvoll erlesener Helden zu sein, anstatt 1 Niete unter 300 000 Fullepicsrofler zu sein.



hehe
Siehe oben, mit dem drehen wie man es grad braucht.
Ne is klar. Super Atmosphäre kommt auf mit 90 (!!) Leuten in einer instanzierten Zone! Sowas versteht man ja allgemein unter *mm*o  ( massiv multiplayer )


Aber momentan stört die instanzierung ja wirklch nicht mehr so extrem. Zumal ja nur mehr wenig Leute online sind, und eh nur mehr ganz selten mehrere Instanzen einer Zone offen sind!


----------



## Rogar (3. November 2008)

kommt einfach zu Warhammer


----------



## Sylvvia (3. November 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> kommt einfach zu Warhammer


das kann allerdings nur ein Scherz sein ... das ist ja nun wirklich DER Flop. Kein Deut besser in der Qualität, total langweilige quests und dass alles gewürzt mit einer Grafikqualität aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Wenn man "back to the roots" - Software mag, dann sicher eine tolle Entscheidung.


----------



## Tiegars (3. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> das kann allerdings nur ein Scherz sein ... das ist ja nun wirklich DER Flop. Kein Deut besser in der Qualität, total langweilige quests und dass alles gewürzt mit einer Grafikqualität aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Wenn man "back to the roots" - Software mag, dann sicher eine tolle Entscheidung.


Wenigstens kann man richtig RVR machen und stell dir vor es funktioniert. Und erklär mirt mal was bei AOC spannender an den Quest ist? Genau das gleiche. Geh dorthin hole das und brings dorthin. Oder schlachte x Viecher. Genau dasselbe. Von der Grafik her gebe ich dir recht. Nur mir ist lieber eine schlechte Grafik aber dafür funktioniert das Ganze und ich kann es auf Deutsch lesen ^^ Wen ich mir das gejammere angucke im Forum wegen dem neuen Patch dann fühle ich mich immer mehr bestätigt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Asenerbe (3. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> das kann allerdings nur ein Scherz sein ... das ist ja nun wirklich DER Flop. Kein Deut besser in der Qualität, total langweilige quests und dass alles gewürzt mit einer Grafikqualität aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Wenn man "back to the roots" - Software mag, dann sicher eine tolle Entscheidung.





hehe. So bin ich die AOC Fans gewohnt. Selber für "ihr" Spiel Toleranz fordern, aber gleichzeitig ALLES andere in den Dreck ziehn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( Ich war ca. ein 3/4 Jahr in der closed Beta. AOC fand ich damals auch Hammer, aber die Arroganz vieler Spieler ála: "Unser" Spiel wird sooo geil, und alles andere ist nur mehr Scheisse... fand ich damals schon zum kotzen! )

Und andere Spiele als DER Flop zu bezeichnen, die bis jetzt anscheinend nicht so schlecht laufen..... ( Jedenfalls um WELTEN besser als AOC )
Aber wie gesagt. So kenn ich einen Vielzahl der AOC Fans, seit es das Spiel gibt!


----------



## Sylvvia (3. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> hehe. So bin ich die AOC Fans gewohnt. Selber für "ihr" Spiel Toleranz fordern, aber gleichzeitig ALLES andere in den Dreck ziehn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du scheinst etwas zu verwechseln ... immerhin hat der Warhammer fanboy hier Werbung für "sein" Spiel gemacht ... was aber doch wohl mal eindeutig nichts zur Sache tut. Dann muß er / sie sich wohl auch eine ehrliche Antwort gefallen lassen.

Und was heißt schon schlecht laufen ... mir gefällt es halt nicht und deshalb ist der Kauf und der Test für mich halt ein Flop. Und wenn du dir mal die Mühe machst, in den entsprechenden threads nachzulesen, wirst du sehen, das schon eine Menge Leute wieder Abstand von Warhammer nehmen (wo auch immer sie hin zurückkehren werden).


----------



## Sylvvia (3. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man richtig RVR machen und stell dir vor es funktioniert. Und erklär mirt mal was bei AOC spannender an den Quest ist? Genau das gleiche. Geh dorthin hole das und brings dorthin. Oder schlachte x Viecher. Genau dasselbe. Von der Grafik her gebe ich dir recht. Nur mir ist lieber eine schlechte Grafik aber dafür funktioniert das Ganze und ich kann es auf Deutsch lesen ^^ Wen ich mir das gejammere angucke im Forum wegen dem neuen Patch dann fühle ich mich immer mehr bestätigt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Gejammere würdest du bei jedem möglichen patch angucken können. Ändere irgend etwas und flames sind dir sicher. Solltest du eigentlich wissen. 
Ja klar - Hauptsache man kann es auf deutsch lesen ... Pen und Paper ist auch sehr nett und auch das WoW - Brettspiel kann ich sehr empfehlen. Beides auch komplett Deutsch ... und funktioniert sogar.


----------



## Tiegars (3. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Gejammere würdest du bei jedem möglichen patch angucken können. Ändere irgend etwas und flames sind dir sicher. Solltest du eigentlich wissen.
> Ja klar - Hauptsache man kann es auf deutsch lesen ... Pen und Paper ist auch sehr nett und auch das WoW - Brettspiel kann ich sehr empfehlen. Beides auch komplett Deutsch ... und funktioniert sogar.


LOL jaja klar. Naja wen ich mir das Ganze so anschaue dann stehen mir die Haare zu berge. Angefangen mit dem banalane Dingen die gehen sollten wie Reiten,Berufe erlernen,Kaufmann und Bank. Bei einem Patch testet man diese Dinge ausgiebeig weil diese müssen funktionieren. Und da schon hat sich ein fehler eingeschlichen mit dem Berufe verlernen. Sowas ist übelst. Dann das Mördersystem ist nicht durchdacht. Wen ein Lowie einem angreift und man zurückschlägt und ihn umhaut wird man zum Mörder na toll^^ Super System. Also muss ich mich von den Lowies killen lassen. Die Lowies werden zu Ganker *gg

Und dann der Hammer der Channel. Da rufen alle in allen MMO's Channels über grössere gebiete und was macht FC stellt es zurück. Ob es vorher ein Bug war oder nicht mpüssten sie selber bissel überlegen. Um so weniger Leute um so schwieriger ist es Leute zu finden also spricht ein Channel über die Welt dafür damit man alle erreichen kann. Aber anscheinend soweit überlegen sie nicht. 

Habe einfach das gefühl das alle Patch bei FC irgendwie nicht richtig durchdacht sind. Schau mal zurück wie lange sie am Schicksalquest gebastelt haben. Dann hies es wieder es geht. Man hat es probiert und dann? Nix wieder ein Bug. Wen ich mich recht errinere haben die sicherlich 2-3 Moante herumgescharaubt bis es ging. 

Und zu deinem Brettspiel. Naja ich spiele sehr gerne Monopoly mit meiner Familie. Macht nen heiden Spass. Und stell dir vor dort ist alles übersetzt^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lirynia (3. November 2008)

und noch zu DX 10, weil das Thema noch nicht 100%ig ausgelutscht ist ^^

ich weiß ja nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist. das spiel ist bereits 2 Monate draußen.


"Hmmmm.... Jetzt wo das Spiel schon aufm Markt ist und sich eine frustresistente Fangemeinde gefunden hat, könnten wir ja langsam mal Anfangen ein von Anfang an versprochenes Feature zu planen."


----------



## Kazabeth (3. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sag nur so Stichwörter wie *epische Massenschlachten.* ...



Also die epischen Schlachtfelder mit Zeppelinen, von denen auf der Classic-WoW-Ausgabe (also Packung) die Rede war suche ich heute immer noch.


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

Oh mann hier ist ja was los. Ihr habt alle scheinbar keine Sorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2008)

mal was positives zum patch
ich habe seit gestern abend nen neuen main ^^
ab jetzt spiele ich meinen necro. wer sich vorm patch über den bärschamanen beschwert hat kann ich jetzt nur noch auslachen.. der ist mal imba wie es so schön auf neu-deutsch heisst. griff des todes im raid macht 2300-3800 schaden alle 2 sekunden für insgesamt 12,5 sekunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (3. November 2008)

Wenn es das Spiel ein Jahr nach dem 13.Nov 2008 noch gibt und es dann ordentlich dasteht werde ich vielleicht mal wieder reinschauen, bis dahin bleibt es das schlechteste MMO und der größte Nepp am Kunden was sich je ein Hersteller gegenüber dem Kunden erlaubt hat.


----------



## haro3777 (3. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

typisch deutschland!!! warum gibt es bei einem spiel ab "18" überhaupt eine uncut version??? dann kann man das spiel doch direkt ab 12 oder 16 machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich ein spiel mit "sex, blut und gewalt" spielen möchte, sollte es meine entscheidung sein und nicht die von irgendwelchen alten säcken. ich bin alt genug und soetwas kotzt mich total an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2008)

Weil's in Deutschland nunmal so ist. Wer rollende Köpfe will, soll sich die UK Uncut holen.


----------



## Tiegars (3. November 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> typisch deutschland!!! warum gibt es bei einem spiel ab "18" überhaupt eine uncut version??? dann kann man das spiel doch direkt ab 12 oder 16 machen.
> 
> ...


Tja stehts ned auf der Verpackung das es eine CUT-Version ist? heheh woher kenne ich das^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## -Kaleb- (3. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weil's in Deutschland nunmal so ist. Wer rollende Köpfe will, soll sich die UK Uncut holen.



/sign
wieso dürfen in Texas die Kinder mit Waffen durch die Heide rennen und mit 16 Autofahren aber erst mit 21 Alkohol kaufen, und weshalb darf man in Holland Haschisch rauchen?

frag deinen Gesetzgeber, scheiß drauf oder wander gleich aus!


----------



## haro3777 (3. November 2008)

na ja, scheiß auf rollende köpfe. hauptsache ich darf in deutschland nippel sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da können die ammys nur in die röhre schauen. und lieber mit 16 ein bierchen trinken, als mit 16 rumzuballern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja, kiffen macht blöd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (3. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> LOL jaja klar. Naja wen ich mir das Ganze so anschaue dann stehen mir die Haare zu berge. Angefangen mit dem banalane Dingen die gehen sollten wie Reiten,Berufe erlernen,Kaufmann und Bank. Bei einem Patch testet man diese Dinge ausgiebeig weil diese müssen funktionieren. Und da schon hat sich ein fehler eingeschlichen mit dem Berufe verlernen. Sowas ist übelst. Dann das Mördersystem ist nicht durchdacht. Wen ein Lowie einem angreift und man zurückschlägt und ihn umhaut wird man zum Mörder na toll^^ Super System. Also muss ich mich von den Lowies killen lassen. Die Lowies werden zu Ganker *gg
> 
> Und dann der Hammer der Channel. Da rufen alle in allen MMO's Channels über grössere gebiete und was macht FC stellt es zurück. Ob es vorher ein Bug war oder nicht mpüssten sie selber bissel überlegen. Um so weniger Leute um so schwieriger ist es Leute zu finden also spricht ein Channel über die Welt dafür damit man alle erreichen kann. Aber anscheinend soweit überlegen sie nicht.
> 
> ...



kann mir jemand übersetzen was dort steht? oO


----------



## Sylvvia (3. November 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> kann mir jemand übersetzen was dort steht? oO


da steht ... "ich mag funcom nicht und muß alle Menschen dissen die es mögen ..." - das ist natürlich nur eine sinngemäße Übersetzung.


----------



## Brummbör (3. November 2008)

nein da steht FC hat keine ahnung von ihrem spiel und vom patchen. zb reitpreis senken, patch später wieder hoch dann wieder runter. oder gems buffen ohne plan wie es sich aufs spiel auswirkt um sie dann wieder in grund und boden zu nerfen, weil jeder nur noch onehittet. und jetzt müssen sich wegen des patches lvl höhere von kleinen ganken lassen um nicht zum mörder zu werden. jo die fc jungs wissen was sie machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (3. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> da steht ... "ich mag funcom nicht und muß alle Menschen dissen die es mögen ..." - das ist natürlich nur eine sinngemäße Übersetzung.




hehe
Und hier wieder das übliche Fanboi blublub.
Jeder der Kritik an AOC übt, ist ein Flamer, Troll, RL Versager,...


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> hehe
> Und hier wieder das übliche Fanboi blublub.
> Jeder der Kritik an AOC übt, ist ein Flamer, Troll, RL Versager,...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbsteinsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung heisst es doch. Na dann mal GRATULATION.


----------



## EmJaY (3. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> hehe
> Und hier wieder das übliche Fanboi blublub.
> Jeder der Kritik an AOC übt, ist ein Flamer, Troll, RL Versager,...



Wiebitte?Komischerweise lese ich nur das alle AoC Spieler pauschal gleich alle Fanboys sind und eh keine Ahnung haben.Darum muss man dieser unterentwickelten Spielergemeinschaft auch ständig erklären welche Features ihr Spiel hat und welche nicht und natürlich informiert man diese dummen Menschen auch darüber welche Bugs ihr Spiel hat obwohl diese Bugs, wenn sie je so bestanden, schon weggepatcht wurden.

Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.


----------



## Thornado (4. November 2008)

da hast du recht


----------



## LoserOwner (4. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Wiebitte?Komischerweise lese ich nur das alle AoC Spieler pauschal gleich alle Fanboys sind und eh keine Ahnung haben.Darum muss man dieser unterentwickelten Spielergemeinschaft auch ständig erklären welche Features ihr Spiel hat und welche nicht und natürlich informiert man diese dummen Menschen auch darüber welche Bugs ihr Spiel hat obwohl diese Bugs, wenn sie je so bestanden, schon weggepatcht wurden.
> 
> Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.



Gut gelungene Zusammenfassung des kompletten Buffed AoC Foreninhalts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Wiebitte?Komischerweise lese ich nur das alle AoC Spieler pauschal gleich alle Fanboys sind und eh keine Ahnung haben.Darum muss man dieser unterentwickelten Spielergemeinschaft auch ständig erklären welche Features ihr Spiel hat und welche nicht und natürlich informiert man diese dummen Menschen auch darüber welche Bugs ihr Spiel hat obwohl diese Bugs, wenn sie je so bestanden, schon weggepatcht wurden.
> 
> Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Man muss aber auch sagen das man als EX-AOC Spieler sich trotzdem ein sehr gutes Bild davon machen kann wie es im Moment aussieht. Zum einen kann man im offiziellen Forum lesen was in die Hose geht und ausserdem gibt es ja noch den freudneskreis so kann man sich auch mit dem Account mal einloggen^^ Somit verschafft man sich schnell ein Bild davon wie es aussieht. Hier gehts nicht um dass das ihr keine normalen Themen aufmachen könnt. Es geht um dass das ihr das Spiel lobt und tatsache ist es nun mal so das in AOC nicht alles rund läuft. Ich gebe zu das tuts auch bei anderen Spielen nicht aber bei AOC hängt der Türrahmen sehr schief. 

Ihr seit nicht ehrlich zu euch. Ich nehme euch nciht ab das euch alels dort gefällt. Wie mir auch nciht alles bei dem Spiel gefällt was ich im Moment spiele. Und bevor hier AOC als das non plus Ultra dargestellt wird muss es eben zurechtgebogen werden und die Wahrheit gescherieben werden.

Ich habe noch nie zu einem Thread wo Hilfe verlangt wurde und ich was dazu beitragen konnte um denjenigen zu helfen geflamt. Sondern habe versucht zu helfen. 



Thornado schrieb:


> da hast du recht



Kannst du auch komplette Sätze schreiben?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Hi,

hat ja keiner behauptet das alles top ist in AOC.

Aber nenne mir doch mal eine Alternative die weniger schmerzhaft ist.

HDRO? - lol nein danke

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat ja keiner behauptet das alles top ist in AOC.
> 
> ...




Heheh gibt keins habe immer gesagt. Wenn ihr Grafik,Musik und Atmospähregeil seit nehme AOC. Und für RP ist es im Moment auf dem Markt unschlagbar. 

Du siehst ich bin objektiv^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Heheh gibt keins habe immer gesagt. Wenn ihr Grafik,Musik und Atmospähregeil seit nehme AOC. Und für RP ist es im Moment auf dem Markt unschlagbar.
> Du siehst ich bin objektiv^^



Wenn es eh keine Alternative zu AOC gibt, ist die Diskussion dann nicht gegenstandslos?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och nö dann habe ich ja nix mehr zum schreiben *gg Ich amüsiere mich hier doch^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Brummbör (4. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.



wenn die meisten neuen threads die aufgemacht werden reine pr threads marke "alles super in AoC" sind, dann muss man sich nicht über flames wundern.


----------



## Asenerbe (4. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.



Und auch das ist völliger Unsinn, und nur wieder ein verdrehen der Tatsachen!
Es mag schon sein das hier *noch* weniger ( als im offi Forum ) AOC Spieler schreiben, wegen der Kritik.
*Aber* die Hauptursache ist einfach, dass das Spiel immer weniger Leute spielen!

Man möge doch einfach mal in die Klassenforen des offi Forums gucken:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=161
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164


Das gleiche im Raid Forum:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=96

usw...

Jeden Tag 1-3 Beiträge. LOL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dort gibt es *keine* bösen "Flamer"!
*Wo* sind dort die ganzen interessanten Diskussionen? ( Die man hier auf Buffed angeblich nicht führen kann, eben wegen der  angeblichen "Flamer"...)


Höchstens im Allgmeinen Forum gibt sich der eine Teil noch der Selbstbeweihräucherung hin, und der andere Teil der Resignation....


----------



## Sylvvia (4. November 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wenn die meisten neuen threads die aufgemacht werden reine pr threads marke "alles super in AoC" sind, dann muss man sich nicht über flames wundern.


Das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall .... da gibt es zum Beispiel den sinnlosen thread "sieht nicht gut aus für FC ...." - Sinngehalt ->>>> Null -> Bezug auf einen Aktienkurs ... wird immer wiederbelebt 
Ein weiteres Beispiel ist "Einfach nur schlecht ...." ein uralter Flame der auch immer gern wiederbelebt wird .... nicht, das es zu diesen Themen was neues gäbe .... neee es dient einfach nur dazu um weiterzustreiten....

Wenn diese gequirlte  K.... aufhört, werden auch die unnötig wiederbelebten Lobhudeleien aufhören ... so einfach ist das ...


----------



## EmJaY (4. November 2008)

Unter normalen Themen verstehe ich z.b. Themen die sich auf Spielinhalte beziehen wie Raid/Keepfights oder halt Comminitythemen wo sich über lustige Ereignisse/Quest/Eastereggs ausgelasen wird.
All diese Themen gibt es hier indiesem Forum aber in jedem gibt es Flames und diese Themen wurden sofort von neuen AoC Flametreads nach unten geschoben.Darauf haben viele keinen Bock mehr.

Ich bin nicht kritiklos über AoC, was man auch hier im Forum sehen kann, denn es ist ja Fakt das sie einiges verplant haben und dies und jenes auf sich warten lässt trotz,
 oder gerade deshalb, nehm ich mir als AoC Spieler in einem AoC Forum das Recht raus mich darüber zu ärgern das hier nichtmal ansatzweise ein vernünftiges Diskusionklima herrscht
 da es scheinbar Mode ist das jeder Halbaffe hier mal vorbeischaut um seinen geistigen Abfall abzuladen.

Zum Thema Alternative:

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden da jeder anders tickt.Für den Einen stellt LotRO eine Alternative da für den anderen ist AoC Keine Alternative zu ihrem bisherigen MMO, sagen wir WoW, wehalb sie wieder dort gelandet sind.
Der Satz "Spielt was euch Spaß macht" ist zwar abgedroschen aber er trifft aber zu.
Ich z.B. habe schon lange, lange vorm WAR Release ebend auf diesen hin gefiebert(wie viele meiner Zockerkollegen) und musste leider feststellen das dieses Spiel nichts für mich ist aber ich gehe daher nicht gleich in jedes WAR Forum und flame drauflos wie scheiße die WAR-Macher, die WAR Fans und sowieso alle sind die net meiner Meinung sind.


----------



## Pacster (4. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Wiebitte?Komischerweise lese ich nur das alle AoC Spieler pauschal gleich alle Fanboys sind und eh keine Ahnung haben.Darum muss man dieser unterentwickelten Spielergemeinschaft auch ständig erklären welche Features ihr Spiel hat und welche nicht und natürlich informiert man diese dummen Menschen auch darüber welche Bugs ihr Spiel hat obwohl diese Bugs, wenn sie je so bestanden, schon weggepatcht wurden.
> 
> Dieses Märchen das alle AoC net mögen derart dauer geflamt werden liest man z.Z. immer öfter die Realität sind allerdings so aus das sich hier in diesem Forum kaum noch AoC Spieler aufhalten weil es ihnen nicht möglich ist auchnureinmal ein normales Thema zu eröffnen ohne gleich geflame zu lesen teils sogar auf ner persönlichen Ebene.





Was für ein Mist! Es wurde hier wohl keiner im Forum dermaßen persönlich angegangen und dauergeflamed wie ich....und das weil ich es(zu RECHT!!!!!) gewagt habe AoC schon in der Beta zu kritisieren. Also fangt jetzt bitte nicht an zu heulen weil auch mal was von anderen zurückkommt....ihr wollt Barbaren sein? Heulsusen seids!


Und es ist was anderes ob einem ein Spiel nicht liegt oder ob da ein bugverseuchtes Ding auf den Markt geschmissen wird bei dem selbst die Verpackung lügt. Wäre AoC halt als nischenspiel erschienen ohne großen Hype, hätte es diese Reaktionen nicht gegeben. Aber da man es als DAS neue MMORPG mit revolutionärem Kampfsystem und Massenschlacht in Dx10 angekündigt hat, braucht man sich nicht wundern das die Leute bei dem was da zum Release rauskam stinksauer waren und auch noch sind....zumal man ja bei Funcom bewusst die NDA erst sehr spät hat fallen lassen weil sie wussten was sie da für ne Grütze abliefern und das Geld wenigstens durch Vorverkäufe und Hype erstmal reinholen wollten.
Ich denke Funcom kriegt bei vielen Spielern auch in Zukunft kein Bein mehr auf den Boden und das haben sie allein ihrer Täuschung der Kunden zu verdanken und nicht der Tatsache das sie nunmal kein tolles Spiel abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Petera (4. November 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> und dx 10 is das nächste was kommt und woran sie fleisig werkeln..dann ist wieder ein kritikpunkt weg und aoc blüht weiter und weiter



Ohne mich. Eine Firma dafür zu belohnen, das sie den schlechtesten MMO Start hingelegt hat aller Zeiten und mutwillig ihre Käufer zu belügen, nein Danke. Selbst dann, wenn es in 2 Jahren das Beste Spiel aller Zeiten wäre, was es definitiv nicht sein wird. Etwas Stolz sollte man sich als Kunde doch bewahren.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## erwo (5. November 2008)

Hi,



Klehriker schrieb:


> und Tortage ist zwar schön, aber ich für meinen Teil finde, dass das Spiel erst nach Tortage beginnt richtig Spass zu machen...



das liest man von sehr vielen Spielern.

Leute welche AOC allgemein nicht mögen, finden Tortage allerdings oft gut.
Weiss jemand warum das so ist?


Tortage ist nunmal "nur" das Tutorial, aber dennoch, 20 Level
ist eigentlich nicht so kurz.

Mir persönlich hat dort überhaupt nicht gefallen das alles so eng ist,
man hat einen Weg, kann aber nicht frei in der Botanik langlaufen,
k.a. warum mich das so störte, aber ist so.

Das Spiel hat für mich auch erst in Stygien in der ersten Zone richtig
angefangen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Klehriker (5. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Leute welche AOC allgemein nicht mögen, finden Tortage allerdings oft gut.
> Weiss jemand warum das so ist?



Ich kann auch nur vermuten:

Weil es überfüllt von Quests ist, die allesamt vertont und für Einzelgänger machbar sind.


----------



## Tiegars (6. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tortage ist der Teil von AOC wo sich FC am meisten Mühe gegeben hat. Und ich finde es ist wunderschön. Und zwar vom Ganzen gesehen. Da gibt es ein Tag und Nachtmodus. Alle Quest auf Deutsch^^ Alles vertont. Die kleinen Dungeons sind machbar alleine und in der Gruppe. Und man merkt wie das Ganze mit sehr sehr viel Liebe designt worden ist. Nach Tortage kommt der Schock^^ Ich habe sicherlich Tortage ca.15 mal durchgespielt mit verschiedenen Figuren *gg

Hab einfach nie genug bekommen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. November 2008)

nach dem zweiten twink hatte ich schon keine lust mehr auf tortage..
ich hasse den genzio.. schlimmste quest in aoc bzw auf einer stufe mit den bogenschützen in khes vor dem nerf ^^


----------



## Sylvvia (6. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Was für ein Mist! Es wurde hier wohl keiner im Forum dermaßen persönlich angegangen und dauergeflamed wie ich....und das weil ich es(zu RECHT!!!!!) gewagt habe AoC schon in der Beta zu kritisieren. Also fangt jetzt bitte nicht an zu heulen weil auch mal was von anderen zurückkommt....ihr wollt Barbaren sein? Heulsusen seids!
> 
> 
> Und es ist was anderes ob einem ein Spiel nicht liegt oder ob da ein bugverseuchtes Ding auf den Markt geschmissen wird bei dem selbst die Verpackung lügt. Wäre AoC halt als nischenspiel erschienen ohne großen Hype, hätte es diese Reaktionen nicht gegeben. Aber da man es als DAS neue MMORPG mit revolutionärem Kampfsystem und Massenschlacht in Dx10 angekündigt hat, braucht man sich nicht wundern das die Leute bei dem was da zum Release rauskam stinksauer waren und auch noch sind....zumal man ja bei Funcom bewusst die NDA erst sehr spät hat fallen lassen weil sie wussten was sie da für ne Grütze abliefern und das Geld wenigstens durch Vorverkäufe und Hype erstmal reinholen wollten.
> Ich denke Funcom kriegt bei vielen Spielern auch in Zukunft kein Bein mehr auf den Boden und das haben sie allein ihrer Täuschung der Kunden zu verdanken und nicht der Tatsache das sie nunmal kein tolles Spiel abgeliefert haben.


Der Hype wurde von den potentiellen Spielern selbst ausgelöst und das Einzige was auf der Verpackung steht, was fragwürdig ist, ist die DX10 - Sache. Aber selbst ohne DX10 ist das Spiel grafisch mal mindestens 5 mal so schön wie das nächstfolgende (HdRO). Es gibt auch viele Leute, die sich nicht verarscht fühlen ... das sind genau die, die etwas gelassener an die ganze Sache herangegangen sind. Wer sich von einem Hype anstecken läßt ist auch immer ein Stück selbst dran Schuld.


----------



## Tiegars (6. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Der Hype wurde von den potentiellen Spielern selbst ausgelöst und das Einzige was auf der Verpackung steht, was fragwürdig ist, ist die DX10 - Sache. Aber selbst ohne DX10 ist das Spiel grafisch mal mindestens 5 mal so schön wie das nächstfolgende (HdRO). Es gibt auch viele Leute, die sich nicht verarscht fühlen ... das sind genau die, die etwas gelassener an die ganze Sache herangegangen sind. Wer sich von einem Hype anstecken läßt ist auch immer ein Stück selbst dran Schuld.


Sorry da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Warst du von Anfang an dabei? Das war eine absolute Katastrophe. Das einzige was gut war das die Server stabil liefen und Tortage war einfach eine tolle Sache. Aber danch die grösste Katastrophe die ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe.

-Berufe gingen nicht 
-alles fast Englisch
-jene Client abtürze (wobei von meienr Seite ehr hat ich fast keine)
-Bankfach mit Schachbrettmuster
-PVP nicht vorhanden
usw..

Kann dir sonst gerne alle Threads heraussuchen von Mai-Juli. 

Also verrascht haben sie uns schon und zwar massive.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2008)

Also ich zock immernoch gerne mit meinem reaktivierten Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (6. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Der Hype wurde von den potentiellen Spielern selbst ausgelöst und das Einzige was auf der Verpackung steht, was fragwürdig ist, ist die DX10 - Sache. Aber selbst ohne DX10 ist das Spiel grafisch mal mindestens 5 mal so schön wie das nächstfolgende (HdRO). Es gibt auch viele Leute, die sich nicht verarscht fühlen ... das sind genau die, die etwas gelassener an die ganze Sache herangegangen sind. Wer sich von einem Hype anstecken läßt ist auch immer ein Stück selbst dran Schuld.





Also eigentlich heißt es "fool me once, shame on you....fool me twice, shame on me". Du wirfst den Kunden gerade vor das sie Funcom vertraut haben....böse, böse Kunden. Sollten sie allerdings jemals wieder so doof sein und Funcom vertrauen dann sind sie allerdings tatsächlich selbst schuld....

Und der Hype wurde u.a. durch Posts von Waldgeist in Richtung:"selbst in Tortage kann sich schon in der Beta JEDER individuell kleiden"...oder offizielle Beta-Tagebücher(mit jeder Menge sehr fragwürdigen....ehm...nenen wirs mal..."Beschönigungen" der Realität) auf der Funcom Seite geschürt. Die Spieler hatten ja nen NDA-Knebel bis kurz vorm Ende der Beta(und dann wurde die NDA bis level13 fallen gelassen...ein Schelm wer jetzt böses dabei denkt das die Beta-Spieler erst spät und dann auch nur über Tortage was sagen durften). Das es immer einige Spieler gibt, die dann auf den Zug aufspringen einfach weil sie sich wünschen das das Spiel gut wird da sie seit Ewigkeiten Fan der Romane sind, ist normal. Funcom da in Schutz zu nehmen, ist einfach falsch....


----------



## Huds (6. November 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> typisch deutschland!!! warum gibt es bei einem spiel ab "18" überhaupt eine uncut version??? dann kann man das spiel doch direkt ab 12 oder 16 machen.
> 
> ...



Es ist ab 18 damit du im Rollenspiel ungebunden und auch obszön werden darfst/ kannst und niemand dich abmahnt wie bei wow oder hdro. Bei Aoc darfst du deinen Pipman ganz offen jemanden ganz tief in den Hals stecken ohne das alle rumschreien. Es gibt auch gute Prostituierte die es dir für ein paar Silber ordentlich im Chat besorgen.

Das ist aber auch das Einzige was dieses komische Spiel bietet falls man es nötig hat. Einmal auf 80 gespielt und wieder gelöscht den quatsch, kein Content und nur hirnloses Rumgeganke ala Counterstike. Rollenspiel findet eh keins statt, zumindest nicht Gildenübergreifend. 

Ausser guter Grafik hat das Spiel nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu bieten. Gefallen tut es eh nur Spielern die es noch nie auf 80 geschaft haben, die finden dann noch eventuell alles ganz toll falls sie nicht das Pech haben 1000 mal am tag zu sterben obwohl sie nur eine Quest machen wollen.

Wie das Spiel so auf normalen, sprich nicht pvp serven ist kann ich nicht sagen. Denke da ist es noch langweiliger weil auf schlachtfelder nach der Anmeldung kann man schonmal 5 stunden warten und dann bricht es ab weil zu viele spieler nicht annehmen. Ganz toll.


Grüsse


----------



## Abrox (6. November 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur vermuten:
> 
> Weil es überfüllt von Quests ist, die allesamt vertont und für Einzelgänger machbar sind.




Die Überfülle an Quests ist vorhanden, allerdings braucht man diese nicht, nur zur Überbrückung der Nacht Quests.
Die Vertonung würde gar nicht stark in die Kritik fallen hätte es schon in Tortage keine gegeben.
Es gibt möglichkeiten manche gebiete auf Heroisch zu betreten, schon auf Tortage.
Es winkt mehr Geld, bessere Rüstung und vor allem Einführung in das Gruppenspiel, da schwerere Gegner auf einen warten.

Wer es sich zu leicht macht braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er zu schnell durch ist ...


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Ausser guter Grafik hat das Spiel nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu bieten. Gefallen tut es eh nur Spielern die es noch nie auf 80 geschaft haben, die finden dann noch eventuell alles ganz toll falls sie nicht das Pech haben 1000 mal am tag zu sterben obwohl sie nur eine Quest machen wollen.


Doch, saugute Musik hat es noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das Spiel auf 'nem PvP Server gut durchmischt. Gibt welche, die wollen's immer und jederzeit unbedingt wissen, die spielen nach dem Motto Rot = Tot.
Aber auch andere die sich vernünftig verhalten, die dir mit den Mobs helfen, obwohl sie nicht in deiner Gruppe sind und dir 'ne Einladung schicken oder deine Einladung annehmen, wenn sich herausstellt, dass ihr grad 'n gemeinsames Ziel habt.

Und nicht selten ergeben sich aus solchen PvP-Rangeleien interessante und extrem spaßige Momente, nach dem Motto "Wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der dritte" oder "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund, ist mein Feind". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (6. November 2008)

Die Sucht hat mich wieder gepackt und bin zurück nach World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Habe meine Erfahrung gemacht mit Age of Conan und Warhammer aber World of Warcraft da hat man alles was man braucht )


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Die Sucht hat mich wieder gepackt und bin zurück nach World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Viel Spass bei WOW^^ Jeder soll das spielen was ihm Spass macht *g

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## perry2 (7. November 2008)

stimmt es eigentlich ,das jeder neuspieler beim ersten einlogen ,von 20 spalierstehenden GM's persoenlich begruesst wird ???

perry2


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> stimmt es eigentlich ,das jeder neuspieler beim ersten einlogen ,von 20 spalierstehenden GM's persoenlich begruesst wird ???
> 
> perry2


Das ist aber nicht dein ernst oder?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Kharanos (7. November 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> stimmt es eigentlich ,das jeder neuspieler beim ersten einlogen ,von 20 spalierstehenden GM's persoenlich begruesst wird ???
> 
> perry2




klar kommen die für jeden neuling ^^ die schenken auch jedem erstmal 20g und drei mounts ^^


----------



## Pacster (7. November 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> stimmt es eigentlich ,das jeder neuspieler beim ersten einlogen ,von 20 spalierstehenden GM's persoenlich begruesst wird ???
> 
> perry2




Nein....denn dann gäbe es für jeden aktiven Spieler einen GM...und den Luxus leistet sich Funcom nicht. ;-)


----------



## Thoraxos (7. November 2008)

Was zockst Du eigentlich Tiegars?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruss Marian


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Was zockst Du eigentlich Tiegars?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ich habe sehr sehr viele Spiele wie auch einige MMO's hinter mir^^ Aber im Moment WAR aber auch dort gibt es viele Dinge die mir nicht passen. Man sollte imemr fair sein und bei jedem Produkt die Stärken und Schwächen nennen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Thornado (7. November 2008)

bin leider auch enttäuscht worden....


----------



## Brummbör (7. November 2008)

beim exploiten erwischt worden und kein pvp rang 5 mehr?
schpässle gmacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (8. November 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> beim exploiten erwischt worden und kein pvp rang 5 mehr?
> schpässle gmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin immer noch pvp rang 1 und stolz drauf bald irgendwann einmal rang 2 zu sein ^^ auf nem pve nicht so leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

